# Escambia River, 7-5-10.



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

I went to Mississippi for the weekend to my parents. Got home today around 1300 hrs. Went to Escambia around 1500 hrs. The tide was moving out and it was cloudy, not too hot. The bite was a little slow to begin with. I had one break me off and had 4-5 short strikes. I ended up catching aorund 9 bass with 2 keepers. They were fairly nice keepers. The first 1 was about 1.5.lbs, caught on a black frog. The second was about 2.5 lbs on a worm. All were released. Here are a few pics of the keepers. Not sure about this new set up that "PFF" has set up.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I always thought the bite was hard to find when it is murky. But have recently found it is the opposite. Nice catch and report. Where do you put in at? Quintette or the mouth?


----------



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

I put in today at the Swamp House and went up White River.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Man, it always seems like you do good on escambia. I fished it alot last year and would catch fish sparingly, but I always fished the lakes off of White (particularly burnt cyprus or blue). You're catching better quality than I did too. Are you fishing the actual river or the lakes off of it?


----------



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

I am fishing the main river. I do not have much luck back in the lakes. I do have my bad days, but this year I have had a pretty good year of fishing on Escambia. I wish I could have this kind of luck every time I go.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Good fish. I have fished the slu's and creeks my whole life. just recently started bass fishing the main river. Incredible difference. wish i had done it years ago. caught 6 nice bass last sunday from 0730 to 1100 on a white spinner with a huge green soft plastic trailer. gonna try it again this sunday. hopefully the heat isn't unbearable.


----------

